# Sloan Flushmate Problems



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I've had a Mansfield toilet with a Series 501-A Sloan Flushmate Air Tank Pressurized system in it for 6 years. It's been working fine. About two weeks ago, the air has been leaking out and the flush has been weak. I've had to flush 2 maybe 3 times to get the pressure back up. I purchased the "flush cartridge" and "upper supply" for it because the manual said that this could be the only thing that could go bad. Well that didn't work. It still losses air. I've tried adjusting the Flush Cartridge up and down to find the proper seating, but not no avail. I'm still losing air pressure. Any plumbers out there with any suggestions before I buy a new toilet? Thanks


----------



## bruceb3 (Apr 7, 2007)

The company I work for does Sloans warranty work in SE Michigan. Call Sloan and be sure to talk to tech support and explain your problem. Even if they charge you for it, I think the whole tank assembly is under $150.00. You have to remove the china tank from the toilet to replace the pressure tank. Hope this helps.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, it's in Wixom Michigan.
I can get the tank for $105 from Di Napoli Plumbing Parts Co on line. Cheap place to get these parts for this unit. That's where I got the other parts. But I didn't want to got there.
I would then Invest more then I wanted to. I figure the tank should have lasted longer then what it should have I guess. I called on Good Friday to Sloan, but they were closed. I'm going to call again on Monday. Maybe They'll have another fix for me. I'm going to try to adjust the flush cartridge again. I'm going to bring it all the way up, then take it back down a little at a time.


----------



## bruceb3 (Apr 7, 2007)

If you replace the toilet instead, you're going to pay at least $150-$200 to get a toilet that flushes anywhere near as good. Then you've got the labor to put it in. The best flushing toilets out there are the Kohler Cimarron and toilets made by Toto (other than the pressure cleans).
6 years is at the low end of not needing repairs. We've got some of the best water in the country in the Detroit metro area and I've seen these toilets go 10 years without repairs. Having a pressure clean toilet is kind of like having a turbocharged car. It's got the best performance, but the repairs cost more.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

If he lives in Wixom he may have been on well water. Nothing wrong with that at all as long as there was a water softener.

As to Detroit water being so great I think you might want to research that one. That is the same water source that has warning about eating fish from. The way it is filtered does not do as much as one might assume.


----------

